# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة العالم الجديد

## دبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بغيت أسأل عن مدرسة العالم الجديد شو رايكم فيها سواء في الكيجي أو في التأسيسي

وإذا في مدرسة أفضل جربتوها في ديره ياريت تخبروني وشو هي مميزاتها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## om mohd

انا عيالي في هذي المدرسه
الكبير صف ثاني منهج انجليزي . والصغير كي جي ون..

المدرسه زينه .. بس بشرط انتي تتابعين مع ولدج...
انا هالسنه ولدي روضه اوكي ومهملتنه ما ادرسه لأني مضغوطه والكبير منهجه واااايد مزحوم .. يعني يادوب بس احل الواجبات للصغير .. واركز عالكيبر... 
وان شالله عالكي جي 2 بخليه في نفس المدرسه بس بركز وياه شوي..

المدرسه حلوه ونظيفه ويسوون نشاطات دايما لليهال واحلى شي حصة السباحه ..وشي حصص كراتيه للكبار..
انا بين فتره وفتره اسير اشوفهم من بعيد .. تعاملهم حلو مع الصغاريه .. ولما يسوون حفلات او يوم مفتوح يصورون فيديو ويعطون الاهالي سي ديات نشوف عيالنا فشو مشاركين ..

http://www.nwps.ae وهذا موقعهم عالنت 
تقدرين تتابعين درجات اليهال.. وتطلعين الجداول الاسبوعيه (مع انهم يوزعون كل اسبوع جداول عن الاشياء اللي بياخذونهم طوال الاسبوع)

ويمدحون مدرسة كوين بعد . بس هذي اغلى من العالم الجديد

----------


## دبي

مشكوره الغاليه على التجاوب ربي يعطيج العافيه ان شاءالله

----------


## ام في دبي

مدرسة سيئة وماتنفع صيت عالفاضي

----------


## حور البحر

للرفع ، بغييت رأيكم

----------


## حور البحر

؟؟؟؟؟ى

----------


## ام سيف وعمار

انا تابعت واجبات طلاب كانوا فيها هدا الحكي السنة الماضية حسيت انها قوية و موقعهم راااااائع مع اسئلة مراجعة شاملة 
و الحلو متعاونيين كتير مع الطلاب

----------


## ندى واحمد

:SalamAlikom: حبيت اسال مدرسة العالم الجديد في اي امارة 
وكم المصاريف للتاسيسي *مع تحياتي*

----------


## حور البحر

لللرفع :

----------


## حور البحر

دبي ، ،

----------


## ro7 uae

السلام عليكم 
المدرسة وايد زينه انا بنتي عندهم من الكيجي حتى الحين عندهم او هي صف سادس السنه

----------


## أم حمدة2008

إتصدقون إنها قريبه من بيتنا بس ما أعرف عنها شئ في دبي الطوار !!! فكرت أنقل الصغاريه من دبي الوطنيه لمدرسة العالم الجديد بس يوم شفت التقييم  :Frown:  غير مقبول  :Frown:  قررت أخليهم في مدرستهم  :Smile:  ...

----------


## فجر المعاني

اللي يشوف المدرسة من برع والكيمرات يقول ما يحتاي !! .. 

المدرسة تعيسة جدا ... والله انها ضياع حق المراهقات والاولاد ... ومستواها اللي يبا الراحة يسيرلها مب اللي يفكر يطلع بمستوي تعليمي عالي وراقي .. 


اسمحيلي .. بس انا ما انصحج بها . دوريلج مدرسة غير

----------


## om_shamsa

والله حيرتوووووونا

----------


## ام في دبي

انا لاانصح فيها ابدا متل ماقالت وحدة قبلي المدرسة كمستوى تعليمي فاشلة ....

----------

